# do all brand new ariens chutes squeak



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got done putting my new ariens together an out the crate an I didnt pay much attention to the bottom of the chute while placing it on the housing but is there 2 rubber pieces that is causing the horrible squeking noise while turning the chute.i tried lil more grease on the visible rubber gasket an it never helped .im just curious Its not desl breaker an at the moment its the only thing I can nit pick on .while some time il find more prolly but its just annoying


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's the instructions from the assembly manual page that talks about putting the chute on. It shouldn't squeak. At all. If it were mine, I'd take it off and make sure the underside is well greased. Otherwise it will likely bind and give you trouble.
1. Grease underside of discharge chute ring (if not already greased).
2. Remove mounting hardware from auger housing.
3. Install discharge chute over opening in the auger housing. Finger tighten the mounting hardware removed above.
NOTE: Leave discharge chute pedestal loose to help install the chute crank.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

What material and what temperatures are we dealing with? 

In car suspensions it is very common to replace sway bar link ends and pick up a squeek when it is cold out because of the tight fit of the clean bushings. I believe it's polyurethane that does this. 

Don't take this advice to seriously however, we are not comparing apples to apples here.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

It should move like it was on ball bearings. It should not squeak.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Rubber pieces? Not sure what you mean. 

There are 2 friction washers that mount where the chute attaches to the pedestal. These aren't rubber though. I've heard these squeak before, but usually when it is clamped too tight.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Im not sure how I have it to tight since it just sits onto the housing an is mounted to a arm with 2 bolts .I can wiggle the chute by hand a lil bit.i had white lithium grease which shouldnt be a problem I wouldnt think.it what was in the garage I put it together in since the delivery driver couldnt make it to my house without getting his semi stuck in snow so I had him meet me at another address in the same town I live in.i was likeba kid in a candy storeban honestly I didnt take the time looking atvl directions an didnt an didnt have any problems putting it together.took maybe 40min maybe.an the pieces are not rubber it just looked like it .


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Before I put it on I greased the snot out of it not only that I thought the squeking noise at first was coming from the adgustment gear so I greased it also even thou that wasnt were its coming from its deffntly between the chute an housing .


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure what to tell you. To me, squeaking says it's binding. Does it turn real easily?
Snowmann has weighed in on this and he works for Ariens. He will help you figure it out.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Turns really easy doesnt seem to be binding at all.i can jiggle the base of the chute by hand .theres a lil play.i wish I had another ariens to compare but they fly like hot cakes once the littlest bit of snow thats why I had to order one.even my local dealer couldnt get me anything on order other than a compact or deluxe 24 an thats it.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Once I get a chance I will go over to were its at an try loosening it more an see what happens.thanks appreciate all the help I can get .


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say it is at the chute turn turn gear where the handle goes in. sounds like the same problem I had. I have a snow tek that is 3 years old and it was squeaking and was hard to turn. I regreas the bottom of the chute and still squeak.loosen the nut under neigth the gear and that took care of problem. there is a u-tube video on how to tighten your chute up. you will have to do the opposite.keep us posted on how you got it to stop squeaking gayland


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you mentioned it, but if you didn't already, I would check any of the friction points on the chute control under the dash and the gear assembly (see attached) and lube accordingly. The chute floats just above the discharge ring and most of the weight is on the gear assembly. If it sounds like its definitely coming from the base of the chute you can check along the edge of the discharge ring; that plastic ring should allow the chute move with minimal friction even with little grease. Also, see if any rivets holding the ring are protruding, they all should be recessed slightly. One more thing I can think of is if the plastic ring is not centered it could allow the base of the chute rub against the discharge ring that plastic is attached to.


----------



## ctswf (Nov 24, 2013)

my new machine sqeeks too, pretty sure its the friction washers. i loosened it some, that helped but i never greased them yet, when the machines running i dont think you can hear it


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I havent made it to were my snowblower is but the first thing I will try is loosening that nut.it prolly is the two friction washers thats making the noise.when trying to listen to were the squeking came from I thought it was bottom of the chute but couldnt pin point it .you all are very helpful thanks .I will let you all know once I get a free moment.its hard to get free time between working midnight shift and 3 lil ones .my free time is very limited .


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I want to think you all again. You guys were right little bit of loosening that nut under the spring did the trick.i havent started the machine but have it basically ready for snow once I break the belt in . I had stuck a couple paint stirs under the scraper bar to adjust the skids since thats all i could find .which should be close to 1\8th inch. Thanks again the chute is quite an smoothe like ya suggested it should be.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

mine squeals like the devel when i rotate the chute! i greased where the chute rests on the black spacer and it still squeals. i will check under the rotation gear. does it need grease, loosening, or both?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

most likely loosening the nut will do the trick.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I loosened the nut then sprayed a little bit of grease an like they said it rotates like theres ball bearings just about smoothe as butter.i tighted just enough were it should move on me while in use .


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

mine did but a couple drops of 30 weight oil fixed the problem.


----------

